# Complete maps of Bonneville Cutthroat Streams



## wtsobsessed (Jun 13, 2014)

http://wildtroutstreams.com just made available a KMZ file of Bonneville Cutthroat streams. To use it, you'll need to download it (completely free) and load it into Google Earth, the National Map, or other compatible software.

The file can be downloaded from here.

Elsewhere on the site you'll find a lot of other information about Utah wild trout fishing, and native trout across the entire west.

Please note that wildtroutstreams is an entirely non-commercial site (it doesn't even accept advertising) and all of the information is provided for free. An image from the BVCT file is shown below. If you've never used a KMZ file before, there's information about how to use Google Earth and the National Map in the "Mapping Tools" section of the website.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome- thanks!


----------

